
China bans exports of black clothing to Hong Kong - wei_jok
https://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/fashion-beauty/article/3033312/china-bans-exports-black-clothing-hong-kong-amid-protests
======
Cheyana
Foodstuffs and liquid on the list too. So...they're going to starve them?

